# عالم الفن > منتدى الافلام العربية >  تحميل فيلم تيمور وشفيقة

## ساره

قصه الفيلم


---تيمور يدرس بكلية الشرطة و وتدور بينه وبين شفيقة علاقة حب قوية ، وتتوالى الأحداث ويعمل تيمور في الحراسات الخاصة لكبار الشخصيات ، وفي نفس الوقت تحصل شفيقة علي الدكتوراة ويتم تعيينها وزيرة لشئون البيئة ويتم تعيين تيمور كحارس خاص لها ، وفي 
رحلة عمل خارج البلاد يتم إختطاف الوزيرة ويسعى تيمور بكل الطرق لفك أسرها 
===فريق العمل
بطولة: أحمد السقا 
منى زكي 
هالة فاخر - رجاء الجداوي 
جميل راتب 
اخراج: خالد مرعي
====

الفيلم علي جزئين :

تحميل الفلم الجزء الأول
تحميل الفلم الجزء الثاني

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

